# Get Ready for the BMW "Happier New Year Event"



## oneon3putts (Nov 10, 2006)

m3m3m3 said:


> So in the case that my drive off is only $2K and the HC & Loyalty credit is $2750, what happens to the $750? Does it apply toward my MSDs? Or will it have to go toward cap cost reduction?


Don't forget there's the ultimate drive app credit too...


----------



## mkuenne (Dec 16, 2006)

If anyone has the Residual Value for the AH3 (36 mts 12k Mi), I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## cwbuf (Oct 21, 2005)

Soldes said:


> Couldn't agree more, the Dealers here in the Tampa area are not very acomodating.
> May I ask? are you planning to pick up the car in SC or you are having it courtesy delivery?.
> I plan to get 1 quote, and then giving a call to Justin; specially since you have had a seamless transaction.


I'm picking up in SC. Looking forward to it.


----------



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

John said he'd post details today. I cant wait,lol


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

it looks like the *39* month residual for a 335i is 60% for 10K

can anyone confirm the mf is now 0.00125 across the board?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Orient330iNYC said:


> it looks like the *39* month residual for a 335i is 60% for 10K
> 
> can anyone confirm the mf is now 0.00125 across the board?


39 months? Ugh

I'm already looking to get out of my car after 18 months. Can't fathom a 39 month lease.


----------



## 294424 (Sep 4, 2012)

With the new holiday credit, and lower MF, per past years history, do we expect the residuals to go down to offset the savings? It would be great if they stayed the same or even went up.


----------



## bimmersf (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry about the double post on the 5 forum; I just made a purchase yesterday 10/31 and did go through BMW FS; how can I qualify for this? Void the sale? Ask for a rebate from BMWNA? Keep the downpayment but reapply to BMW FS? I am so bummed that this was not applied to my sale...


----------



## ndabunka (May 31, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> 39 months? Ugh
> 
> I'm already looking to get out of my car after 18 months. Can't fathom a 39 month lease.


at first i was like, cool, then realized i'm looking at getting out of my lease 3 months early..


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

bimmersf said:


> Sorry about the double post on the 5 forum; I just made a purchase yesterday 10/31 and did go through BMW FS; how can I qualify for this? Void the sale? Ask for a rebate from BMWNA? Keep the downpayment but reapply to BMW FS? I am so bummed that this was not applied to my sale...


Why didn't you wait to see the new incentives? At this time it's probably too late, I doubt you can void the contract. Just enjoy your car, and file this under lesson learned for next time...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Orient330iNYC said:


> at first i was like, cool, then realized i'm looking at getting out of my lease 3 months early..


Last month the X1 had a pretty decent 24 month lease. I want to see the new residuals for this month to see if any other models have a decent 24 month lease. Even if the residuals are not as good as last month, when you combine all of the incentives on a 24 month term it could still be good.

A decent deal for F30 would be ideal so I could combine holiday credit, team USA, loyalty and FS app with CCA rebate.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

bimmersf said:


> Sorry about the double post on the 5 forum; I just made a purchase yesterday 10/31 and did go through BMW FS; how can I qualify for this? Void the sale? Ask for a rebate from BMWNA? Keep the downpayment but reapply to BMW FS? I am so bummed that this was not applied to my sale...


did you buy or lease? If you leased, the residual this month is likely lower which would make up for the credit. If you bought, I guess you missed out. Unfortunately no way to go back and get the credit.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

dzaborn said:


> With the new holiday credit, and lower MF, per past years history, do we expect the residuals to go down to offset the savings? It would be great if they stayed the same or even went up.


residuals are definitely not going up in addition to a holiday credit. If you're lucky, they stayed the same. In reality, they probably dropped 2-3 points on most models to make up for the credit. We'll know for sure when they get posted.


----------



## bimmersf (Dec 14, 2006)

I financed, not leased; so residuals do not matter for me I presume... I am still hoping my salesperson can pull something... I went yesterday only so he can make his bonus for October...


----------



## ndabunka (May 31, 2009)

SARAFIL said:


> Last month the X1 had a pretty decent 24 month lease. I want to see the new residuals for this month to see if any other models have a decent 24 month lease. Even if the residuals are not as good as last month, when you combine all of the incentives on a 24 month term it could still be good.
> 
> A decent deal for F30 would be ideal so I could combine holiday credit, team USA, loyalty and FS app with CCA rebate.


Didn't Team USA credit expire Oct 31st?


----------



## 294424 (Sep 4, 2012)

SARAFIL said:


> residuals are definitely not going up in addition to a holiday credit. If you're lucky, they stayed the same. In reality, they probably dropped 2-3 points on most models to make up for the credit. We'll know for sure when they get posted.


What's the point of the credit if it is negated by a lower residual? I show with the 1K holiday credit, reduced MF to .00125, and a 2% reduction in residual that I would only save a total of $344 over my October MF and residual. Heck, a 3% reduction in residual would have me paying $175 more.

Guess I'll have to be patient until we find out.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Where in the 137 posts above is the new program explained?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Post 115.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

There are no numbers there.


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Can't you get another $700 off with the iPhone/BMW app?


----------



## Soldes (Feb 15, 2010)

Please forgive me, needed help and thought that since I was using the HC this forum was appropiate. Appreciate the Knowledge, will go tomorrow to try to re-do the deal.

Gratefull for your assitance


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Soldes said:


> Please forgive me, needed help and thought that since I was using the HC this forum was appropiate. Appreciate the Knowledge, will go tomorrow to try to re-do the deal.
> 
> Gratefull for your assitance


No worries, just post it as a new thread under the ask a dealer. Include all the details. You will get a lot more info to help you. This thread is long and had some drama so you may be missing quite a bit of audience.


----------



## tukfpe (Oct 25, 2012)

Does anyone have MF and residuals for 10K 36 months on X3? Thank you!!!


----------



## DigitalMPower (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn now you are making me want to cancel my order for the f30 335 for a 2013 m3

Sigh

Congrats on the purchase


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

DigitalMPower said:


> Damn now you are making me want to cancel my order for the f30 335 for a 2013 m3
> 
> Sigh
> 
> Congrats on the purchase


If I had to do over again, I would. I love the 5 but at that price you could drive it for a year and then put it on swap a lease and have a line of folks wanting it.

Good work OP... (Calling you names with envy in my head. )

:thumbup:


----------



## Soldes (Feb 15, 2010)

A BIG THANK YOU!!

Very, very gratefull for the help that I received in this forum. Thanks to your advice and knowledge, a was able to negotiate a deal on a 2013 640i coupe; that save me $7,200 over the life of a 36 month lease. WOW, I was about to get fleeced!. Also was able to use the HC and Loyalty credit to reduce the Cap cost, as indicated here by you guys.
Glad I found you all, and thanks again for the Knowledge!


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Soldes said:


> A BIG THANK YOU!!
> 
> Very, very gratefull for the help that I received in this forum. Thanks to your advice and knowledge, a was able to negotiate a deal on a 2013 640i coupe; that save me $7,200 over the life of a 36 month lease. WOW, I was about to get fleeced!. Also was able to use the HC and Loyalty credit to reduce the Cap cost, as indicated here by you guys.
> Glad I found you all, and thanks again for the Knowledge!


Congrats and enjoy

:bow::beerchug:


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

Excuse the perhaps silly question: is BMWNA still incentivizing dealers to push out cars aggressively as was the case at the end of 2013?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

No but we still have way to many cars and business has not slowed.


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

What is compelling people to continue to shop and buy minus the year end incentives?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

excessive inventory and aggressive pricing.. the incentive and residual change is very small.


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Why is that funny?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app
[email protected]


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

No mock implied nor intended.


----------

